# riding out 180s



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

I seem to have a bit of trouble riding out 180s sometimes when I land them very cleanly. I know it is mostly because I am not too confident at riding switch, but I was wondering if there are any tips you guys have to help me ride them out better. Thanks.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ride switch more and a frontside 180 should land on the heelside edge and a backside 180 should land on your toeside edge. Also make sure you rotate the whole 180.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> Ride switch more and a frontside 180 should land on the heelside edge and a backside 180 should land on your toeside edge. Also make sure you rotate the whole 180.


Shouldn't you land on toeside when doing a frontside180 and land on heelside when doing a backside 180


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

it really depends on the area your doing the spin and what your trying to accomplish with the 180. ive done b/s and f/s spins in all different ways.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

You need to ride switch more often and just do straight air switch hits for a while. You're trying to build the second floor before finishing the foundation. Don't skip steps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah, I really havnt worked on jumps switch at all


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Scariest trick ever switch straight air, get that down and you'll be golden.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

if you do a front 180 and land toeside then youll revert. the reason to land on your heels is to prevent that.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i practice this by doing lots of 180 on a skateboard, its not quite like snowboarding but it helps you get the mechanics down and thats what really matters


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

really? I do them on skateboards quite a bit, I find it helps getting the spin down and stuff but as far as riding them out it does not help me much, maybe its because on a skateboard im landing flat and on a snowboard im landing down a steep hill?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Take a couple greens riding switch just to get comfortable doing it, just takes practice. Once you've got your confidence up, try riding into the kicker switch so you can ride out regular (or goofy, if you swing that way)


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

goofy  , yea I guess I will just practice riding switch down the hill for a while.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Scariest trick ever switch straight air, get that down and you'll be golden.


this is completely true.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

mistersir said:


> this is completely true.


very true. x 100


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Just ollie and twist on the ground and u get a 180, same with 360s but you need a bit more speed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Easiest way with edges is to do a backside toes -> heels and frontside heels -> toes. Switch riding is quite and important part and switch straight airs do help. 

If your feeling not so confident (as someone mentioned before) going switch to regular can help and some people find these more natural. 

Also the easiest way to start doing any 180s is doing them across the hill (less consequence and slower). 

If its just the landing your having trouble with try and concentrate on where you rode in from to stop you reverting or where you want to land if it is under-rotation thats the problem (some prewind can also help with this issue). 

Also whats usually really helpful for 180s is to learn to pop off your heels. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks a bunch


----------



## Gustaf S (Oct 3, 2009)

My way of getting confident with riding switch was to just ride like that for a whole day. Didn't ride regular one bit all day. I even rode switch into the chairlifts and T-lifts. After that day everything just fit into place


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

landing anything switch always made my butt clench.

anyway, take a day to get comfortable doing switch straight airs on small jumps around beginner or intermediate slopes, just like you learned to doing it regular. i realized everything in snowboarding has to do with confidence and commitment, and when you're nervous and wobbly, things just don't go right. personally, i skipped 180's and went straight to 360's, but my 360's weren't clean at all. had to go back to the basics to tune in my rotation and now i can do clean 360's easy. the same concept goes to this. just take a step back and get comfortable with your switch riding.


----------

